# Seriously thinking about it



## PerfectGent40 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have for awhile and I'm about at my wit's end with my wife.

She lost her job about a year ago after she was arrested for theft from a store. She hasn't had a job since then. She has barely tried to find a job. She was doing these online jobs for awhile and she is barely bringing in any money, yet she is spends money that we don't have. She has gone through 400 dollars this week.

To top it off, I might not be getting paid as I'm out of work due to severe health issues. I spent the last week in the hospital and when I asked her where the money went and that I'm tired of not having any money to spend, she got defensive. Which is normal for her, but apparently my diagnosis and my hospitalization is an excuse for her not to do her online work. Yet she has been playing video games when she is home.

I've told her and asked her multiple times that I need some help with the bills. Yet she doesn't seem motivated to get a job. We are stuck financially and I can't get us out of this hole. It's only getting deeper with every medical bill I get. 

We have gone and are going to counseling and the counselor agrees with me that she can find a job, and that she just isn't doing it. First it was her arrest record, and now it's my diagnosis. She can work on the weekends, or in the evenings. Or better yet find a job that actually pays and we could get child care? She just doesn't look.

I've had enough of it. I've had enough of having to take care of her, it's not my responsibility.


----------



## rdl3 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is a really hard situation because it seems like your primary problem is financials and that maybe without that strain you would not have any issues. It is a good thing that you are seeing a counselor because at least your wife knows your concern. If you still love your wife then maybe separation is not the answer. Maybe you and she need to figure out a way to refinance your lives while you are trying to figure out a more permanent solution for your financial needs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If your wife is blowing money, have your pay deposited to an account in your name only. Make sure that your bills are paid first. if you can save something. Then the rest, whatever that might be, is spending money.

If she does not have access to cash she might get busy and find a job.


----------

